# Checkin it out.



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Kamo loves the forum too! She just plain ol' loves technology!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That's adorable. I love the one where she's 2 inches away from the computer screen. :lol: 

You should tell her that if she helps clean the house, you'll buy her a cell phone of her very own!


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

HAHA! I don't think I could afford her cell phone bill...she loves cell phones too much! Plus I don't think I would trust her to "clean" my house since she turns her cage upside down every night! Hehe =]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Just Adorable!! I love the one with the cel phone the best.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: Love them! My hedgie Sandra loves cell phones too.


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

oooh the odd things they do....Kamo has a new fettish with my armpit....she sleeps and digs and burrows into it when I lay on my stomach. Gomer.


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

My Juju has a recent fascination with my armpit as well. He heads right for it and burrows in. He doesn't appreciate being removed from his new favorite spot either. Silly boy!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

KamoLover said:


> HAHA! I don't think I could afford her cell phone bill...she loves cell phones too much! Plus I don't think I would trust her to "clean" my house since she turns her cage upside down every night! Hehe =]


Lol. Probably not a good idea then. :lol: You have a pretty hog, BTW


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

MoonBean said:


> My Juju has a recent fascination with my armpit as well. He heads right for it and burrows in. He doesn't appreciate being removed from his new favorite spot either. Silly boy!


not too fun for us when they try to back out either! Ouch!!



hanhan27 said:


> KamoLover said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA! I don't think I could afford her cell phone bill...she loves cell phones too much! Plus I don't think I would trust her to "clean" my house since she turns her cage upside down every night! Hehe =]
> ...


Bahaha! Oh why thank you! =]


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Kamo is such a cutie! 2nd pic is my favorite, but they're all adorable!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Adorable pictures!


----------

